

Software patents: the good, the bad and the ugly. - MugunthKumar
http://blog.mugunthkumar.com/articles/software-patents-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly/

======
ghawkgu
I think the problem is not whether software patents should be abolished or
not, but what kind of software/codes can be patented.

And I recommend everyone who is considering this problem to watch this
documentary: "Patent Absurdity: how software patents broke the system"
<http://patentabsurdity.com/> .

